# Catfish on Escambia



## aaronmc28 (Oct 4, 2007)

How? Where? When? We are looking to try something new. We have the tackle, just need a bit more information on location. Thanks.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

put in at quintet and head north look for the bends in the rivers and for the deeper holes, use live river minnows or bluegills


----------

